# Where to find Furry Pictures? New website



## furfap (Dec 28, 2012)

hey guyz!

i've been searching web for quite a while to find some site with loads of furry content and i finally found another one besides this one

http://freefurryporn.org [NSFW]

enjoy


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh deary me....


----------



## furfap (Dec 28, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 28, 2012)

furfap said:


> What do you mean?



Someone hasn't read the rules.


----------



## furfap (Dec 28, 2012)

What's wrong?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm afraid to click that link, does it make my pc explode?


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 28, 2012)

I.. I'm scared :'( someone hold me! </3


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 28, 2012)

furfap said:


> What's wrong?


e.g NSFW links need to be tagged, this isn't even the right place for this in the first place. So in before lock.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2012)

No. Get out.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 28, 2012)

Raptros said:


> e.g NSFW links need to be tagged, this isn't even the right place for this in the first place. So in before lock.



I'd say that "free furry porn" as the name of the link gets rid of the need for a NSFW tag.

But I agree, OP sucks.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> But I agree, OP sucks.



How can you not love someone called 'furfap'?


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I'd say that "free furry porn" as the name of the link gets rid of the need for a NSFW tag.
> 
> But I agree, OP sucks.


True.

OP please read the rules next time. Or you die.

Serious.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 28, 2012)

OP pls.
Stahp.

Pls stahp. ; n ; 
Every time you fap, a kitten dies.


----------



## furfap (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry, im gonna add the NSFW


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 28, 2012)

furfap said:


> Sorry, im gonna add the NSFW


That is not _really_ going to help the situation now. Is it?

And your name is just hilarious.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 28, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> OP pls.
> Stahp.
> 
> Pls stahp. ; n ;
> Every time you fap, a kitten dies.



Oh! I feel like a serial killer :'( :V


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 28, 2012)

Really, OP? We don't need your fapfodder.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Really, OP? We don't need your fapfodder.


Seriously. Are there not enough outlets for furry porn on the internet? :V


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 28, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Really, OP? We don't need your fapfodder.


This fandom never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

You have an excellent name. x3

Also, how can we be sure your website does not have viruses?



NightWolf20 said:


> Really, OP? We don't need your fapfodder.



Maybe _you_ don't.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 28, 2012)

I like how one of the mods was in here a second ago and didn't do anything haha.

There must be a reason.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe _you_ don't.



Got me there. haha


----------



## Sar (Dec 28, 2012)

Isn't that what FurAffinity is for?


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Also, how can we be sure your website does not have viruses?


I just use noscript to block every javascript ever. Keeps my computer pretty damn safe.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 28, 2012)

The site is safe for your computer. I will enjoy this. :3c


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 28, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> The site is safe for your computer. I will enjoy this. :3c



[video=youtube;-Rnw0D2AdYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rnw0D2AdYU[/video]


----------



## badlands (Dec 28, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I'm afraid to click that link, does it make my pc explode?



no, but you may wish it did.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 28, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> The site is safe for your computer. I will enjoy this. :3c




Well oh my X3

CURSE ME AND NOT BEING ABLE TO NOT CLICK A LINK!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey, look -- I found another one! :roll:


----------



## Saga (Dec 28, 2012)

www.bing.com/images 
there.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 28, 2012)

Sad thing is... I clicked them...
Idk what it is a just can not refuse to click a link unless it is obvious


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 28, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> Oh! I feel like a serial killer :'( :V



I saved an orphan starving few days old kitten from its dead mother in greece once, does that grant me free faps for life?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmm. Well furaffinity has lots of furry pictures, so does sofurry and now there's a new art site called weazyl, though it's not fully furry if I remember right.


----------



## Recel (Dec 28, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I saved an orphan starving few days old kitten from its dead mother in greece once, does that grant me free faps for life?



Fine. One. Only one. And no tricks! I'm watching...


----------



## Saga (Dec 28, 2012)

Its always people with less than 10 posts who make the mistakes on here that get you banned.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 28, 2012)

SEEMS LEGIT.


----------



## Bulveye (Dec 28, 2012)

I made the mistake of typing the keyword furry into tumblr once and I got nothing but wolf dongs. Then I tried furry -yiff and since apparently tumblr doesn't know how to exclude keywords I was actually searching for furry and yiff, which didn't help the situation. The moral of the story is that I hate tumblr. 

Also, your website is terrible. The page speed score is 26/100 since you don't even serve scaled images or make any attempt to optimize them. I will forever avoid the 6 creepy people that liked that site on facebook.

Also, rename that facebook page or take it down! The description is "The furry fandom is a subculture interested in fictional anthropomorphic animal characters with human personalities and characteristics." and there are wolf tits everywhere. Make it specific to your site or don't try to represent the entire fandom; you're making everyone look bad with your trash. It gets harder to convince people I don't run around making love in animal suits when people like you exist. Reported to Facebook.

Further furthermore, even though I see you've opted to pay the ~10 wing wangs a year for domain privacy, it still shows your first name. Looking at those 6 people that liked the facebook page, one of those names matches (unsurprisingly). On that page is your exact address, list of family members, and one of your favorite quotes "Oh well shit happens" (which seems fitting). You, sir, win the facepalm of the year award. Don't bother telling me where to send your trophy, I already know.

*HUGS!*


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 28, 2012)

Bulveye said:


> I will forever avoid the 6 creepy people that liked that site on facebook.



That literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 28, 2012)

You should probably add that it isn't just "furry pictures" as you said in the title. It's like "Hey, I got a new website with loads of pictures of humans in it." Without mentioning IT'S PORN.
Furry pictures does not only include porn, dude.

I am disappointed. I would want normal furry pictures. Not porn. Don't make it seem like this is what everyone wants.


----------



## NewYork (Dec 28, 2012)

Uh uh. *Nope.* I already have TOO much porn. I don't need to get lost in another website full of it. I won't be able to leave my bedroom for DAYS.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 29, 2012)

Is there anything about that site that you actually made yourself?

I mean: 
Wordpress template, 
Stolen art without linking to the source, or even crediting the artist,
The about section is copied from Wikipedia.

I wish I could name more things, but that's literally all there is to the site.

I'd suggest taking your fap fodder offline. Not only is it very rude not to credit the artist for your stolen submissions, you can even get in trouble for it.
Besides, how many submissions do you have there? 60? Very limited.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll move this quality link to the appropriate links subforum.

And don't mind these terrible people, furfap. They're all republicans.


----------



## si|ver (Dec 29, 2012)

How did we come to the conclusion that the website belongs to furfap? He only said he found it. Unless I missed something...


----------



## Larry (Dec 31, 2012)

Why the fuck does it look like Pinterest?

No no no no no no Pinterest wasn't made for furry porn no no no


----------



## donatellodildo (Jan 5, 2013)

NSFW; furfap, i just started a furry/real bridging tumblr [i've never known tumblr to give virus's] check it out! 

http://realfurrygirls.tumblr.com/


----------



## GhostWolf (Jan 6, 2013)

Anything that says both 'Furry' and 'Porn' automatically sets off a red flag with me. For I noticed there are more and more sites like that popping up on the net. That are loaded with viruses, not to mention adware/spyware and lets not forget the dreaded Ransomware. I swear I once tried to get to one of those sites and my anti virus software wouldn't let me. There are plenty of sites you can view quality furry images both clean and NSFW the 2 biggest are So Furry and Fur Affinity. Both are safe and clean of anything nasty.


----------

